# good breeds for GSD companions?



## Silver Owl

Our senior dog Agnes passed away on Wednesday semi-unexpectedly (she was going downhill fast from CHF but we thought we had a few weeks to prepare). 

Our GSD Thor grew up with Agnes as a 'big sister' and has become very mellow and down-spirited in her absence. I know this is normal for dogs when their living situation changes suddenly.

Thor is currently 80lbs and is an intact male. Any new dog we add to the household will be spayed or neutered. He plays well with other dogs at the off-leash park. He prefers to wrestle though he is beginning to enjoy chasing and being chased as well. He primarily plays with labs, pit mixes, hound mixes and one young female shepherd though he has also had great play sessions with a Lab/Corgi mix, a min pin (seriously!), and a Boston Terrier. If his playmate has some confidence/spunk then they typically play well regardless of size differences.


I'd consider a slightly older (2-3 years old) female GSD or GSD mix but my husband thinks we won't have enough time & energy to sufficiently exercise and entertain both of them. He may be right. Agnes was a very low-maintenance dog: she enjoyed walks and trips to the park but didn't require them the way Thor does. However, she also did not really 'play' with Thor much. Having two with similar energy levels could work if they tire each other out.

For a non-GSD we're leaning toward a neutered male of one of the following breeds:
Cardigan Welsh Corgi (my 1st choice)
Golden Retriever (his 1st choice, my second choice)
Briard
Belgian Sheepdog

Corgis and Belgians are both herding breeds and may not get along with other dogs but I think the energy levels would be a good match for a GSD.

I like Goldens but I'm concerned they will be too 'soft' to be a good companion for Thor. We don't see many of them at the park and the older ones are all focused on _BALLBALLBALL THROW IT THROW IT BALL_

I like Briards in theory but have never met one and they are quite rare these days.

We've ruled out Huskies, Malamutes, Belgian Malinois, Border Collies and Australian Shepherds because of the energy level/exercise requirements. I like Newfoundlands and Great Pyrenees but they are too hairy and too slobbery.

Have you successfully added a second (or third) GSD to your household? Does your GSD have companion of a different breed?

Ideally I want to go through a rescue organization so I realize the process could take a few months. We want to make the right choice.


----------



## dogfaeries

Most of the people I know with GSDs, also have corgis. Don't know why, but they do! 

The only Briards I've ever been around have been at our grooming shop - and they were both biters.


----------



## Freestep

Briards require a lot of grooming. I think the best companion for a GSD is another GSD, but a Corgi would be my second choice. They do shed a LOT, though.

I have a client with a GSD and a Golden Retriever, and they make each other neurotic... it's hard to describe, but they really seem to push each others' buttons. It's not that they don't get along, they just seem to bring out the worst in each other.


----------



## Freestep

I see you are in Sacramento--if you are interested, I know of a lovely GSD female in rescue in Northern CA. Right now she is being fostered in Corning. Let me know if you are interested. She is a sweet girl, I'd take her myself if I didn't already have three dogs.


----------



## KZoppa

i would suggest another GSD or a corgi, be it pembroke or cardigan. I would side with you on the cardigan as the cardigans personality is similar to that of a GSD. 

I have a GSD and a GSD/border collie mix. They do pretty good wearing each other out. Briard's requiring grooming trips unless you know how to trim them yourself. I would also avoid the golden for the simple reason you stated and thats the THROW THE BALL!!!! syndrome. Dont want the nuerotic to rub off on Thor. 

I know the place your in with a sad dog. That was our GSD mix after we took him back away from my inlaws and their dog after we moved to a pet friendly apartment about 5 years ago. He stopped eating and was depressed because he'd always been around another dog. So we adopted Zena. he's at the point now he could care less if there was another dog around or not. Shasta on the other hand... she's dependent on there being another dog. We're working on it. 

GSD or corgi.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

of the breeds you listed I'd pick gsd of course, but corgi ,,

I have two aussies, my female just turned 12 today, and they both have always complimented my gsd's,,they can be as rough and playful as a gsd but in a smaller package


----------



## EJQ

My primary suggestion would be a spayed female GSD. My secondary choice would be a Corgi.
Actually if you know any Corgi breeders or happen to be familiar with the Corgi breed you would know why Corgis make great companions for GSDs. It's because they are actually GSDs with short legs!!! LOL! They have very similar temperaments and personalities and are a natural fit.


----------



## idahospud49

How funny that corgi's are on the top!! When Amadeus was a puppy I took him over to my friend's a lot. They had a corgi who was about a year older than Amadeus. It was HILARIOUS to watch them play. Amadeus would pin Anderson down and Anderson would just slip out from under him. Anderson would pin Amadeus down with those tiny legs and Amadeus would wriggle and try and get out but couldn't.

Sorry personal tangent!! Good luck and I am sorry for your recent loss.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

I never thought of Corgi's as short legged GSD's. I have always loved them...and everyone I've ever known who has had one LOVED them! Scarlett met her first Corgi yesterday. The little dude had the hots for her too. She didn't quite know what to make of Cody. I should have exchanged phone numbers with Cody's human. We could have play dates.


----------



## arycrest

My vote would be another GSD, but I'd second all those who suggested Corgi's!!!

I'm so sorry about Agnes!!!


----------



## codmaster

I like dobies - we had a female GSD who we used to visit with a friend who had 3 adult intact female Dobies. once we got over the initial introduction (very interesting, to say the least!) they all got along great. All playing very rough but friendly with never an incident. Pictures of them all jumping th 2- 2.5 foot fence in order are hilarious.


----------



## AgileGSD

I'm not totally clear on what you want - energy level close to your GSD or a more laid back dog?

I've had GSDs and Belgian Sheepdogs together for years. They play well together but Belgians are as energetic as GSDs if not more so. They should be good housedogs but love to play wild games outside. Also I'd definitely suggest a female since you'd be looking to get an adult. Boy Belgians, even neutered ones can be very manly and your GSD may not take well to another grown, manly dog moving in (or the Belgian may not take well to him). Belgian other than Mals in rescue are few and far between and most tend to be older (8 years or more). Of course, it's not all that uncommon for Belgians to live into their mid to upper teens, so an 8 year old Belgian is not really the same as an 8 year old GSD in terms of physical ability and health. 

We also have a male Cardigan who was my oldest GSD's best friend. The Cardigans are pretty nice as far as energy level goes - they like to play but can chill out too, even crazy Ziggy. Being smaller, shirt legged dogs, it can be easier to meet their energy requirements too. But again, you can have some same sex issues especially bringing an adult male into the house with another male. And Cardigans are also fairly uncommon in rescue. 

Many Goldens and other sporting breeds are much higher energy than the average GSD or Belgian, at least in some ways. The sporting dogs tend to have very long puppyhoods, so they are often rambunctious in the house and out, destructive, etc during that time. They also tend to want a lot of physical activity during this time. More than most herding breeds IME. That said, if you look you can find mellow Goldens, even young ones so it isn't impossible. Of course, there's tons of Goldens in rescue and they are not likely to have dog issues (although that doesn't mean your GSD will love to have an adult male move in). 

Briards I haven't had but I've shown some. I'd probably not suggest them unless you can spend a good deal of time around them. I'd say their energy level is comparable to a GSD on average but they are big, strong dogs and much more independent natured than GSDs. They are cool dogs but are definitely a handful and more powerful than you'd think. They also aren't easy to come by in rescue and as someone mentioned, their grooming requirements are high unless you choose to have them clipped short. 

Of the breeds you mentioned, it seems a Cardigan might be the most suitable. They tend to appeal to a lot of GSD people looking for something different and smaller. But again, I'm not totally sure what you are looking for. Is there a reason you want a male vs. a female? A female is a much safer bet since your current dog is a male. Also since 3 of the 4 breeds you mentioned are fairly uncommon, you may need to open your mind to taking an older puppy or rehome adult as opposed to a rescue dog (although we did find our Cardi in a shelter). If you want any more specific info on Belgians or Cardigans, let me know


----------



## ozzymama

My sister has a Corgi - wonderful little guy. He's prone to what they call RAP (random acts of play) and he plays hard.
When my ex and I got Oz, I had a Scotch Collie - wonderful laid back breed, tough to find, but I am on an e-mail list for breeders and every few months one does come up.
We adopted a Saint Bernard recently, she is wonderful, she has energy, 1.5 years old, but they are short bursts. People say they are stupid or whatnot because they are so laid back, but she is freaky smart. If the baby is up napping in her crib and I don't have the monitor on, she will alert me before the baby makes her first cry to come out of her crib. She's been here exactly one month and has mastered "sit, stay, down, off, heel, in, out" - the rescue did basic obedience with her, but getting a new dog in that situation to take to new masters so quickly is excellent. What I really like is despite the 136lbs  (she's smaller than many) there have been times where she has walked close to the baby while the baby is on the floor and has a true presence to where she steps and how quickly she steps.
I do have to admit, I really liked having a collie with Oz. The two herding breeds together was a great dynamic as far as training, reading them. So a corgi would fit well if that is what you really want.


----------



## Silver Owl

AgileGSD said:


> I'm not totally clear on what you want - energy level close to your GSD or a more laid back dog?


Part of the problem is that I'm not really sure. Ideally close to our GSD or a little lower energy level than him. They don't have to be playing together all the time, but two or three good romps around the yard would be much better than what he's had in the past.

We have a quarter acre corner lot so the back yard is huge. Definitely enough room to zoom around at home. 

I've talked with several Corgi owners at the dog park. The one I spoke to at length had previously owned three GSDs in a row but now that she was retired she wanted something easier to handle. She described her Corgi as a "big dog in a little body". I think that's why GSD folks tend to like them.

Cardigan is my preference but since they are rare in general we'd probably take a Pembroke too. 

I'll go back through some of the other responses in detail tomorrow morning. I didn't expect to have this many replies already! Thanks everyone for your input. Figured I'd clarify on this point for now since it is definitely one of the more important considerations.


----------



## Chicagocanine

For some reason I know a lot of people with GSDs and terriers together.


----------



## KZoppa

I do want to point out the difference between Pembroke and Cardigan personalities for those who didnt know. 

Pembroke corgi's tend to be more clownish and silly in their personality (wicked smart though so no contest in brains here). They're generally friends with everyone.

Cardigan corgis are where the GSDs in a smaller package thing came from. They can be fun and silly like the pembroke but usually also lean towards the shepherd personality aka aloof with non family members and the like. 

Both have decent energy levels but can mellow out nicely too.


----------



## Samba

It would depend on the particular German Shepherd a lot. Generally, I would not be inclined to place a long backed dog with mine to play about because of potential back injury. When thinking of adding a dog to a GSD who would be open to it, I think of adding the same breed and opposite sex for best potential match.


----------



## PaddyD

I would suggest a Golden Doodle spayed female. You would want one with a good stamina and good attitude. They come in different sizes and colors. I think you would want one that can match your dog's energy level if not his drive. Abby plays with 2 golden doodles a male that is bigger than her and a female that is a lot smaller. Neither have her drive but they can almost keep up with her speed and energy. So they all tire each other out and have a lot of fun in the process.


----------



## ozzymama

Silver Owl said:


> Newfoundlands and Great Pyrenees but they are too hairy and too slobbery.



There are breeders breeding dogs out there who are "tight-lipped" and it's not really that bad. Dolly doesn't really slobber alot, when she eats or drinks, that's about it. Just means an extra minute or two to wipe walls after each meal. As to the hair yeah lots of shedding, they require daily grooming. But I believe every dog requires daily grooming.
The biggest hardship with a giant breed, they cost way more to take care of, to vet and to feed. Dolly eats 20lbs of kibble a week and if I don't close the bag well, she will help herself. 
GSD's in rescue are heartbreaking, there are so many of them. The same happens with the giants.
At the time we adopted Dolly I was corresponding with a Scotch breeder, they had pups, but I don't care for pups. And at the end of the day I could NOT buy. I needed to rescue. Plus dh was so in love with Dolly from sight


----------



## ozzymama

That's my "Giant" next to her new "brother"










That's my sister's Corgi in my arms, he was ruining my daughter's photoshoot with her Auntie. They got him from a breeder here, he was a show wash-out, there are pics of him winning things, but the breeder felt he wasn't good enough to breed and she was planning to diversify her blood line a bit so she neutered him and offered him for sale. He cost a bit more than a pup from a reputable breeder obviously, he was trained, he had been well vetted. But they really wanted a Corgi - my sister is a monarchist (we're not sure how she is in our family). They walk him at least 3 times a day, they have to have a dog walker - they both work, he has been destructive, but he's pretty young.


----------



## BlackPuppy

A trainer at my club has about 10 rescued Corgis, no joke. They are all nice dogs, and my Belgian Laekenois loves to play with them. She is always showing in Rally Obedience with them. (She also has several Schipperkes, a small protective Belgian breed.)


----------



## LaRen616

I would say get another GSD of the opposite sex of your current dog.

My GSD's friends are 2 (male & female) Dobermans, a male Pug, a female GSD/Husky mix, a male Rottweiler, 2 (male & female) Min Pins and a male Lab/Great Dane mix.


----------



## mysweetkaos

When Kaos was younger we had another GSD for him to play with...it worked well. Now we have a GSD/Mastiffx , Kaos likes him but best of all the Mastiff in him makes him pretty laid back so that they don't feed off each others "high" drive. Someone made a comment about Golden retrievers, we've never had one, but our neighbors on both sides have one....and they drive our Kaos (GSD) crazy for some reason. Not sure why..but when we fostered our Mastiff, they had a female Golden/Pyrenees x and Kaos wanted nothing to do with her either. The thought of a Corgi always makes me smile, there was a rescue group here that had a Corgi/GSD x.....it was so cute, looked just like a Shepherd, but only 1/2 the height:wub:


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

Silver Owl said:


> Part of the problem is that I'm not really sure. Ideally close to our GSD or a little lower energy level than him. They don't have to be playing together all the time, but two or three good romps around the yard would be much better than what he's had in the past.


I know this breed wasn't on the list but I had to pipe in and suggest it, anyway.

My Rottweiler is the perfect companion for GSDs. He has the same "rough and tumble" play style, but his energy level is lower. He's content to lounge about more frequently than the GSDs, but is always up for a play session when Luna wants.


----------



## msvette2u

We've had a Sheltie mix (another not mentioned breed) for the past 9yrs., as long as we've owned GSDs, well we got her about 6mos. after rescuing our 1st GSD. She's been a good companion and being a mix, she's larger than your average Sheltie, at 38lb. healthy body weight.
She's personable, in fact thinks of herself as "people", not a dog, and I used to think when she's not with us anymore I'd want another, and I still do in some ways but I don't want to deal with the coat care any longer. Last spring I had her brushed and blown at a groomers, it was heaven...LOL


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

I think the Golden Retriever would do great, or not on the list but I'd suggest a lab. I got a lab when my GSD was 1 year old and they get along well.


----------



## Emoore

One of my good friends has a spayed female Briard. Zoe is about the same size as a female GSD (60lb) but looks a lot bigger because of all the hair. Her energy level is similar to a GSD's but I agree with whoever said they are a bit more independent. Also the herding instinct seems to be a lot stronger in her than in any GSD I've seen. She's constantly herding the humans, herding the children, herding the other dogs. She doesn't nip, but she barks and circles. If my friend gets behind on her grooming it can take a *long* time to get the mats out. 

Once we were on a trip and Zoe got an upset stomach which gave her bad diarrhea. The diarrhea got into the hair on her rear and back legs, and my friend had to spend an evening of her vacation cutting diarrhea-fur out of her dog's back end. Then and there I decided never to get a Briard.


----------



## Gretchen

I would suggest the Corgi. For one it's a herding breed (the smartest group!) and with my dog, I know she likes to play with smaller dogs. It may be because they are less of a threat and it allows her to be the dominant one. She also likes the pugs and french bull dogs, she can be their "protector" friend.

I've had two experiences with Briard's and they were awful. They attacked my dog for no reason in the dog park. The second situation was being knocked down hard by one on the beach, it was so crazy and out of control.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

I had a Pembroke Corgi when we got our WGSD- they were inseparable. Star (was the Corgi) passed away and we buried her in the backyard. Skye was so distraught over her loss she would go outside and partially dig her up and lay on top of her grave. We finally had to put a piece of plywood on top of it with cinder blocks to keep her out of the grave. It was VERY sad and depressing for a few months- then she found our neighbors lab to play with. She did NOT get along with Jack Russells or other dogs (besides the neighbors lab) after that.

you think a GSD sheds bad- wait until that Corgi goes through a shed storm- it is AWFUL!

Dooney plays with a neighbors golden retriever all the time- he is 3 (she is 9 months) and she wears him out pretty quickly (he is a little on the chunky side though) 

Good luck and I am sorry for your recent loss!


----------



## Silver Owl

Freestep said:


> I have a client with a GSD and a Golden Retriever, and they make each other neurotic... it's hard to describe, but they really seem to push each others' buttons. It's not that they don't get along, they just seem to bring out the worst in each other.





KZoppa said:


> I have a GSD and a GSD/border collie mix. They do pretty good wearing each other out. Briard's requiring grooming trips unless you know how to trim them yourself. I would also avoid the golden for the simple reason you stated and thats the THROW THE BALL!!!! syndrome. Dont want the nuerotic to rub off on Thor.


So two folks that think a Golden could make a GSD neurotic and vice-versa. I also think the Briard is out due to the grooming requirements. I do take a slicker brush to Thor every day or every-other day but that's just a quick 2 or 3 minutes. I have no idea how to trim dogs.

Border mix or Aussie mix isn't totally out, depending on what the mix is. I've also seen quite a few Lab/GSD mixes and that combo could work. 



Samba said:


> It would depend on the particular German Shepherd a lot. Generally, I would not be inclined to place a long backed dog with mine to play about because of potential back injury.


That is a concern that I thought about. Also our deck has short steps to get to the backyard. We'd need to make sure they weren't too high or install a ramp possibly. Thor does play with a Lab/Corgi mix that has Corgi-sized legs and so far they have not had any problem with injuries. I am not discounting that as a possibility though. I would hate to have the dog get injured like that.


----------



## Silver Owl

Thanks KZoppa for detailing the differences in the Pembroke and the Cardigan Corgi. Cardigan is what I was already leaning toward and I think those are the ones I've 'met' in person.

Neither of us are big fans of Dobermans though we did joke the other day about having "a German triple threat": GSD, Doberman and a Rottweiler. My husband laughed and said, "No one would EVER come in our house uninvited." Rotties are more our speed but current lines have a lot of health problems and a fairly short lifespan.

Sheltie is a possibility though I have a feeling they would be too small in general for my husband's liking. Same with terriers, I'm not a big fan of them in general. 

Young labs have a LOT of energy. One of my co-workers had to re-home his 18 month old Lab because it was destroying his house while they were at work. When they tried putting him in the yard he barked so much that the neighbors complained. Thor has chewed a few things when left for prolonged periods with a lack of toys (that's our fault, not his) but nothing compared to the destruction of that Lab. 

That said: Thor does enjoy playing with young Labs at the park, they have similar wrestling styles and stamina. 

I know Doodles of all kinds are super popular right now but neither of us like them. I dislike the concept of "designer mutts" in general. 

We considered Mastiffs but the relatively short lifespan (~8 years) was a major downside. Plus the sheer size of them is daunting. A mixed breed could be a possibility though. 

I'm definitely leaning toward Corgi or spayed female GSD at this point.


----------



## LARHAGE

Chicagocanine said:


> For some reason I know a lot of people with GSDs and terriers together.


 
Me! 3 terriers with my Shepherds, all get along great, terriers are HUGE dogs in little packages.


----------

